# **** Big Girl--- Little Girl ****



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Well--- I got to waste a whole day today. The clutch slave went out on the donkey (Bronco) and I had to pack it down to the desert for some fix'in.

The old fella up the road stopped to chat a spell when I was open'in the gate at the road. He walked over--- spit a bit of tobacco in the weeds, and said--- looks like ya got the big girl haul'in the little girl today.

I said yep--- dang women.lol.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Those slaves are all fixable.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice set you have Cat.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Broncos like that are long gone around these parts. Can't swear by it, but I believe the auto manufacturers subsidise the rock salt industry to speed up their planned obsolescence scheme so we have to buy new stuff.

Had a Ford one-ton dually like that with the 460 in it. Then, I graduated to the Binder. Would be fun to chain them hitch to hitch and let them grunt.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Most of the shops around here want 700-1000 dollars to change a slave out. What sucks, is the dang part only costs $80.00.

Guess some smart guy with a $40,000 piece of paper went to sleep and had a nightmare--- woke up--- and drew it down on a piece of paper. Right he said--- lets move this thing to the inside of the bellhousing.

awprint:


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Same guy put fuel pumps inside the gas tank.

A man brought over a new Ford F 250 Super Duty diesel recently. What a beast! If you want to work in that engine compartment, the cab's gotta come off first. Says it takes about 45 minutes, but who's ready for that?

Just put a slave cylinder in my Binder. Right in the open like it should be. Bleeding the system took longer than the installation. Also, on the valve covers is printed the specs for adjusting the valves.

Owner's manuals back then (I have an original one from 1954 for my Ford NAA tractor) explain how to work on just about anything.

Now when a guy gets a light flashing in his face from the dash, he gets instructions on what to do in the manual, too: Take it to the dealer.

Sometimes it spells the death of more modern vehicles when the cost of jobbing out work exceeds the value of a $500 car.

Those guys with the genius papers are getting the last laugh. But, I'd sure like to be at the service window when one of them gripes about the cost of fixing their own inventions.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

You got that right Glen--- I'd like to be at that window too.

awprint:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'll bring chairs. And a tissue for the genius!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Kinda like my dad's pal from Chrysler Corp. After he retired, he was bellyaching about the cost of his new Chrysler van. Seems he forgot about all the inflation-causing strikes he favored.

When it was only the Big Three in Detroit, the unions would pick a strike target every year. Annually, they took turns putting the screws to whatever company was showing the most success - not because of any real gripes. it was just time for a strike.

I literally laughed to myself when I listened to my dad's friend squawk about the reality of economics when that circle was completed.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

The sad part about doing that job cat is it can be done by a good mechanic in about 4 hours I should have opened my own shop years ago when I still had all my certifications makes me sick what some shops charge


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

The Nissan Plant Here in MS just Voted the UAW Out! They are Crying and Screaming all the way to Washington!!! I Tried Union Work a Time or two Didn't Work too well for me!! Look at Detroit many of the Auto Plants are shutdown and moved other Places due to Union Labor. I do Believe that the Auto Manufacturers Have Over Engineered Vehicles Because the Little man that cannot afford the $50,000 machines it takes to figure out WTH is wrong with a vehicle forces many out of Business! That is One Reason I am Looking to Buy a 60's or 70 Model Vehicle I can Work on that Mug Myself!!!


----------

